# Weekly Competition 2014-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F R' F U' F R' F'
*2. *R' F U2 R' F U F' R F2
*3. *U2 F U' F R U2 R2 F' R' U'
*4. *F R' F U' F' U R2 F R' U'
*5. *F' U F2 U2 R' U' F R U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R' B L2 F' R' D' L2 F' D2
*2. *U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' U' R' D' R2 D' L' D' F2 D' F'
*3. *U2 F' L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F D B F L2 D2 L U B2 F L
*4. *D F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' F' D L' B R2 F2 U' B' R
*5. *D2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B L' U' L2 D2 B' R' D2 B' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 D' U Rw' Uw' Rw' U2 B D L R2 B' L R Fw2 Uw' U B U L2 U L' Rw2 F D F2 R' Fw2 L2 R2 Uw' U2 L' R' F' L2 Uw' L Rw2 B2
*2. *L' R Uw L2 Rw' D2 Fw' Uw2 U' L Fw' U' Fw' R Uw' R' D' U L' Fw2 U' B2 D L2 Uw' L2 R F' L2 R2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw2 F' D U2 R2 B2 Rw2
*3. *Uw R Uw' U' B' Uw' U' B Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw L U L' Rw' R' B2 Fw' F2 R F Uw' B Uw' U2 L Uw2 R' Fw Uw2 R' U L' Rw Fw' L' F' R' U'
*4. *B2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw' F' R Uw2 R D2 B' F2 Uw U Fw' D2 Fw2 F Rw' D U R D Uw2 U B Fw F2 Rw' B' F' U' Fw2 L2 D U' B2 F' U2 B
*5. *Uw Fw2 U R2 B U' B2 Fw Rw D U2 B2 Uw' Rw' Uw' U' Fw' U B' D' U2 B Fw' F2 Uw F' L' R2 B Fw' F U R F' Rw' R D' Uw2 U' B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Bw' Dw Uw Rw' D' Uw2 U' F' U Fw' Dw' Bw Fw' F' Uw Bw2 U Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R F D L Bw' Uw' L' R' Dw' Bw2 L U2 L' R F R D Dw U L D' L' Lw Fw' L Rw2 R' Fw2 U B2 U' L F' R Bw Lw B2 Bw2 Fw2
*2. *Lw2 Rw' U' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 F' R2 Dw2 R D Rw Bw' Dw2 Uw U2 Rw D2 Lw' D' L2 U Bw' Rw Fw2 Lw Dw Uw2 U2 Bw' Lw2 R' Uw B2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' L' Lw Dw2 Rw F' D2 Dw' Rw2 Dw Fw2 L F D' L2 Fw F' U2 Fw L2 Uw' U F
*3. *L' Uw Rw2 D Dw2 U2 Rw' Bw' U2 L U' Rw B' Lw2 Uw U2 F2 Uw' U Bw' F L2 Rw' R Dw' Uw2 U F L2 Dw Rw2 R2 Uw' F2 D Dw2 B' U' F L2 Lw F2 Lw' F U R' D2 Dw' B' Fw2 Rw' D2 B Fw2 Dw2 L' Rw' U2 F2 R2
*4. *Rw' Dw' Bw U' Rw D' Bw F' Rw2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 F' Lw' D' Fw Rw B2 Bw2 Fw' F Uw' U Bw' Fw' L Rw2 F' L R D U Bw F2 Dw' B Bw2 Fw F' U2 Lw2 Bw' D2 Bw R2 Bw2 Fw Lw R2 Uw2 Lw' F U Fw' D Dw
*5. *Bw' Fw L' Rw2 D' B' Bw Lw2 Uw F' Dw2 Uw U' Bw2 L Lw Fw' U R2 Fw2 D2 L' Lw2 Fw' F' Lw D' Dw2 R2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw Dw' U2 L' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw Dw2 Bw' Fw' U Rw2 F Uw L' B Bw2 Fw2 R' Dw Lw' U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 F2 2U 2L 3R' R' U' L2 3R R' 3U2 U2 3F2 2L F L' F 2R2 2F' F' R' 2B2 R2 2D2 2U2 3F' F D 2L2 2U' F' 3R 2B' 3F' 2F 2L B2 2D' 2U' 2F 3U B2 2B2 3F' F 2D' 3U' 3F 2D 3U 3R' 2R 3F' 2F2 L2 D' 2D2 2B L 3R2 2U' F' 2D' 3F2 3R2 R' 2B2 F2 2R2 R2
*2. *D 2D B' 2D' 2U' U' 2F 3R' 2B' R' 2B' 3F2 2D' 2U2 2L' D2 3U' R 3U2 3R' 2D2 2U 3R2 3F 2D' 2U2 3F' 3R' R2 F2 2R 2B2 D2 2D 3U' L R2 2D' 2B 2F' 2L' 2F2 L' U' 2R' F L 2R' F' R2 3F' 3U2 B2 D2 3R 2R2 2B2 L D' 3U' 2R' B2 2U2 3R2 3F' 2D 2U' B2 2R B2
*3. *3F 3U2 2L2 R' 3U' B' 2R2 U F2 2U' L D' R U2 F 2R 2D2 3R D 3U F2 3U 3R 2R' D' 3R B 2F F 2L 3R 2B D 2D2 B2 L2 3U' F' 2L 3U' R2 2U 2L2 3U2 2L' 2D R' B2 2F 2L 2B2 2F' F2 D 3R' 2R' 3F2 L' 2R 3F2 2R' 3U' B2 3F' 2U2 R U 2B2 L R'
*4. *2U' 2B' D 2B' 2U 2F' U2 3R F2 3U 2L2 F2 3R' 2R' 2U2 3R2 3U 2U 2L2 2F2 F' 2U' B 2B 2R F' 3U' 3R 2D L2 2R' 2U 3F' 2L 2B2 R 2F 3U' 2U2 U2 L2 2L' B' 2D' R' 2B 3F' 2U2 U2 2L 2F F2 2D' B' 2B' F 2L2 3R' 2U' F' D R' 2B' D2 L' 2L2 2R2 2F' R' B'
*5. *2D2 2R B D2 2U2 2F2 D' 3U' U2 2B2 3U2 2U U2 3R' B' 2B2 3U L2 2F F2 2U2 L2 3R 2D' 2U' L B2 R2 2B' 3F' R2 2D' U 2B2 2U R2 2F' 3R' 2R U' 3F' 2R2 R U' 3R2 2D2 3U U' B2 3U2 L' 2U' B F' 2L2 B R 2U2 3R 3U 2F D' 3F' L 2R' 3F2 2R' 3U U2 2L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B' F 3R R 2F 2R' B 3B' R' F' L 2R2 2F' R2 3U' 3R2 2R2 2B 3B2 F' L' 3B' D' 3L 2F 2L 2R' D 2R' R' 3F' F 2U2 U' 2R R2 F 3U' 2L 3R2 B2 3L' D' L' D 2D' 2F L2 2B2 2L' 3L2 B 3B2 U L 2U2 2R2 D U' 2R D2 2D' R B2 3U' 2B' 3R 2R B 2R' 3B2 3L 3B' 3U 3F' 3L' 3F L 3B 3F' 2U2 B' 2F2 D 3U B' D2 3L' 3B F2 U' 2F' F' 2R B 2L' 2B' 3F 3R' 2D2
*2. *2R 2U2 2F' 3D' 3U' 2U 3R2 2R' 2D 3D2 3U U2 3R' 2D2 3U2 F2 2L 3L' 3R2 B R2 3D 3B' 2D' 3R' B2 3R2 R' 3F' 2D 2R2 3F2 F' D' 3D2 2U F 2U 2F2 3L' 2U' B D 2U' 3L' 2B 3L 2U2 B 3F2 2F' 2D2 3U 2F 2U2 2B 2D U 3L2 3U2 2F' D 3U' U' 2L 3L' R 2D2 3D R' 2D' 3U2 L' 2L' 3L 3U2 U' 3B R' 2U U2 2R2 2F2 2U2 2L2 D 3D' 3F2 D 3L D' 3U 3F2 F' D 2L2 3R' U' 3F2 3U2
*3. *2D 2B2 2D' L2 3L' 3R' R' 2U' U' F' 3D2 3R F 3U' 2R2 R2 2F L B' 2B L2 F 2L2 2U B 2B' 2D2 2L 3B D' 3R' 3F2 R' U2 F' 3R R' 2U' 2F2 2D2 2U2 2R B' 2B2 F 2D' B F2 3D U' 2B' 3F2 3U2 R' 2U2 3B' 3U' 3B' D' 2B2 D U' 2R' F' 3R 2D' 3L' B 2B2 F R2 3F2 2F' 2D2 2B D' 2L D' 3D2 3U' 3L' 2R 2F L' 2R' 2F' 3R F' D' 3B2 R2 2D2 3D2 3B2 2F 2D2 B R' B' R
*4. *3U 2U 2R2 2D 2B' 3U2 3R' 3D2 2F' 2L 2U F' L' 2D R F' L' 3R 3B' 2D 2B' L2 3L F' D 3L' B L2 2U' 2B' 3F' F' 3L' 2F' 3U2 3L' 2U2 2B' R2 3D2 3U2 2L2 3R D2 2R 3F2 2L2 3L' 2R2 B2 2B' 2D2 L 3L' 2R B2 R' U R2 2D' 2R D 3R2 R' 2D' 3D2 3L2 B' 2B' 3R U 3B 2L2 3D2 2L 2B' 2U2 L 2R2 R2 2D U' 2B' R U F 3D2 2B' 2F' 2R2 2D' 3U' 2R D 2L' 3L2 F2 3U' 2R B
*5. *D' 3U2 U 3L 3B' F 2L2 3R R' 2F 3D' U' 3F 2R' R2 2F' 3R' B' R2 D B 3U2 2B' L 3R2 R 3D L2 2L2 2B' 3F' 2F 3R R2 2D' R2 B2 D' 3B2 2D2 2B' 2D' R B2 2L' 3R D2 F 3U U 3B' L' 3R D2 U2 L' 3L2 3U' 2B' F' 2L' B' U2 2L2 3U 3B' D' 2B' 2D' 3D' 3U2 3B2 F' 3D 2U' B 2B' 3B2 3L2 D 2D2 3F' D2 2F2 2U2 3L' D 3U 3R2 2F D 3R 3U' R D2 2U' 3L R 3B 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U'
*2. *R' U2 F' U F R U' F2 U2
*3. *F U' F R2 F R U F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D U B2 R2 U' R B L' F U' B U2 F U
*2. *F' U2 D' B2 R' D L2 B2 L' F R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F
*3. *B2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 F' L2 B' F' L' F2 R2 U' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F R B Uw Rw Uw U2 B' Rw2 U Rw' R2 D2 U2 Rw D R2 F2 L Uw R2 Uw' U' B D2 R' B' D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 L' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw' L2
*2. *Fw2 L' D2 B' Fw' R' B2 F R' Fw F' U' Fw2 F2 Uw U2 L2 Uw' Fw' D' Fw Rw' D2 B2 Fw R Uw F L R Uw B' Fw2 D Uw' L U2 B2 D2 Rw
*3. *L2 Rw U B' Fw2 F2 L R' B2 U2 R2 Fw2 U' F' L2 U' L R Uw R2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw L F2 R2 Uw' Rw' U2 F' Uw2 U' B' Uw Rw2 B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Fw U2 L2 D Rw' Dw B' R' Dw Uw' Rw Uw Lw' D' R2 B' Lw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' F' Rw2 R Fw2 F' Uw R' D' U' R D2 Bw' F2 Rw' B2 Fw L' D' Dw2 L2 Rw' R2 D Rw' Fw' Rw' U' Lw Fw U L2 B' Rw Uw Bw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw U'
*2. *Rw D Uw' L' Lw2 R Fw2 L F D' Uw U2 L' B Fw' F2 Lw2 Uw' L2 F' U' Lw' R2 Bw' F' D' Uw Lw' U2 Fw2 Dw' Bw' D' Fw2 D Rw' Uw' L R2 F' Uw B' Fw2 Dw' R U L Dw Uw' L' Rw2 B2 R2 D B' U' F U Bw2 Fw
*3. *Bw' Uw F2 U2 Lw B Fw' Uw' Lw' Dw' Bw' Rw2 Uw' Lw2 F' R2 Uw' L Dw' Bw' Lw' Uw L Rw2 D2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 D' U Rw2 B Uw' Bw Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' D' Dw' F L Lw R D2 Dw2 L' D2 Bw' F Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw R' Fw F2 L' Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' R' B 3F' D2 2R R' 2U2 B L' D' U2 3R D F' 2R' D 3R 2R' R B L 2B 2F2 3R' 3U' 3R 3F2 2R 2D2 2U 2R U2 2R2 D2 L' 2B' 3F2 U2 B2 3F F2 2D2 L D2 2L2 2R' 3F' U' 2L2 U 2B 3R U B D' U' 2B2 R 3F 3R D 2L2 3F' 2F' F' 2L' 2R R2 U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 3U' 2B2 3B2 2R' 3B2 3R2 3B2 3F 2F' D2 3L' 3B 2L D2 3B D L' 2L2 3F2 L2 U B' F 2R' 3D' B' 3D 3F 2R' 2U 2L2 B F2 3D' B F L2 2L 2D' 2U' 3B2 3F R' D' 3D 3U' U' 3B L2 B 3D 2R 3F2 3U 3F' 2F 3D2 R 2B L' 3L' 2R' 3B' U' 2L' 2B' 2F2 F2 D 3F' 2F' 3D2 3L2 3D' B' 3F' 2F2 3L 3D2 2F 2R2 3D2 3U L' 3F 2L' 3U L' U 3R2 2B2 2F F L2 2F' 3L2 R 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R' B' L B U2 B2 D2 F R'
*2. *R' D2 B L2 F2 U L' D F2 B R2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2
*3. *L B R2 U2 R U D2 F L' D F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B U2 F2 U2
*4. *F2 U F D2 R' U D F' D B2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R
*5. *D2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' B' U F' L' U2 F U' L' F2
*6. *B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L B' U' L' R' D' L2 R2 F U2
*7. *U' D' F B' D R2 F U B U2 R U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B2
*8. *R2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 R' B2 U R B' D' U L' U2
*9. *F2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B F L2 U R D F2 L' B2 R2 U2
*10. *R2 U2 R' B2 L U2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 U R U F U' R' U2 B' D L'
*11. *B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 L D' U2 R' U L F D2 L F'
*12. *F' B2 U B' U L B U2 R D R2 U2 L U2 D2 L U2 R B2 R2 D2
*13. *U' R2 D2 F' R F2 B' U F' R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R U2 R2 F2
*14. *D2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 F2 U' B' R B' U2 B' R B L' D U' F2
*15. *L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 L2 R' B F2 L B F L' U' L' U2
*16. *U' L2 D B2 F2 D B2 D R2 U R2 F' L' D B' D2 R' B' U' B2 R2
*17. *B2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' F L' F R U2 F R U F2 R2
*18. *U F2 U L2 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 U L D' L' U2 F D2 B' R' D' U
*19. *B2 U R D F2 B' U2 D' F' D' R2 D' B2 U B2 U B2 D L2
*20. *D2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 B2 F U2 F' D2 R B' F' D B' F2 R' F R U'
*21. *B' U2 F D2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U L B2 D R' D F' L R' B'
*22. *B2 D2 B' R2 D2 F L2 U2 B' D2 F' R B U' B D' B F L2 R' D2
*23. *R2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' F D R' D L' D' F' D2 F' U
*24. *F U2 L F2 D' L F' U2 R F' U' B2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2
*25. *U F2 B' R' F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2
*26. *F B L U2 D B2 R B L' B L2 D2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U'
*27. *L' F2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R2 B' F2 R2 F D R2 B' F2 R' F
*28. *L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D U F' R' B L2 F' U B2 L' F2 R2
*29. *D2 U B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D L F2 R' U B U' L2 D2 B D'
*30. *F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' F L F' U' F' L' U2 F L' F2
*31. *F2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R D2 B R2 D2 U' L D2 B R
*32. *B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 F' U B' L F R F' U' L2 B'
*33. *R2 F2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B R' D2 F U' R D' L2 R2 D2 R2
*34. *B' R2 D R' B' D' F U D L U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' B2
*35. *F' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F' D' R B' D2 U' B' F2 L2 U' L
*36. *L2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F L' D' B' U2 R2 D2 B' D' L R
*37. *U' L' D2 B2 D2 L F' U B U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U B2
*38. *D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' R U2 B D' L' B2 L2 F R2
*39. *F2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' R F2 L2 U L2 F D' U2 F2
*40. *R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L F L U B' F' U F2 R D' B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L B' R U2 D R D2 R D2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 D2
*2. *F L2 B' U' D F' U' L B' R' U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' D' L2 D F2
*3. *D' B2 L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B R U B R' U2
*4. *D2 U2 F U2 B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 L' D' L R U B D' F2 D
*5. *R F2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' D' R2 F' L B U' R' D L B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 D B F2 L' U2 B U' R' D2 U2
*2. *R' U2 D2 F' L2 B' D' R U' F2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 F U2
*3. *D2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L U' F' R2 U2 B2 F D' R2 U2 R2
*4. *U' D F2 R U' B R' F' D L U2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 L
*5. *U2 B2 L D2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' R D' F' L2 U' L D B2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' R' F D L' R' B D F2 D'
*2. *B2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 R' U B' F' D2 L' R F' L F
*3. *U2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 R' B' L F L2 B' L2 D L'
*4. *U' B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F R F2 R' B' F D' B2 U'
*5. *F D2 B R2 B' D2 B' F' R2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 B U R U' R' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 B' R' F L U' L U2 L' D R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U R' U R2 U2 F' R'
*3. *L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' B' L B R D' U2 F' L2 B D2
*4. *F' Rw2 R2 B' Fw L Rw F' R D2 U2 Rw' R U Fw F2 R2 D U2 R' Fw Uw2 Fw2 R U B Fw' F R2 D' L' R2 Uw2 U L2 Rw B' F' Rw Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R U' F U2 R2 U' F'
*3. *F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R F' D2 U2 B' F2 D' B2 D' F2
*4. *F2 Uw2 R Fw F L Rw2 R' D' Uw' F L Uw2 R B Rw2 R' Fw2 L2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw' F' Rw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R F' D L D' B R' D B2 F2
*5. *Bw' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 U' Bw2 Dw' R' Bw' L' Uw2 U' B' Fw R' Fw U' B Dw Bw Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw' F D Dw' Uw U' B' Bw' Fw' L D B' Lw' Bw' F Rw2 R D Dw2 Uw2 Fw Dw' Bw2 Fw' R Dw' F' D2 Uw Bw L' Lw Dw Uw Bw R2 Dw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' L U R U B' R' l r b u
*2. *L' R' U L R L' U L' r b' u'
*3. *U' B L U R' L B' U L' l r' u
*4. *L' U' B R U' R L' B' r b' u
*5. *U L' B' R B R B' R l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*3. *(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 2)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R' U' L' D' R' D' L' D'
*2. *L U R U D U R D
*3. *L R D' R D R' U' R U'
*4. *U' L U' R U' D R D
*5. *R L R' U' R U R' D' L'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 10, 2014)

*3x3*: 13.72, 12.63, 12.54, (14.81), (11.26) =* 12.96*
*Megaminx*: (1:01.25), 1:17.29, (1:24.48), 1:16.25, 1:07.19 = *1:13.58 *


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 11, 2014)

3BLD
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF

2x2. 6.57
1. 7.32
2. 6.45
3. 5.93
4. (7.89)
5. (5.05)

3x3. - 17.1
1. (22.14)
2. 16.32
3. 18.9
4. 16.08
5. 15.86 One of my best Ao5's. Also two PLL skips!!!

4x4. 
1. (1:21.25) - 1:25.58
2. 1:21.93
3. 1:26.23
4. 1:28.57
5. 1:35.31 -_-

5x5. - 3:04.98 
1. 3:04.86
2. 3:05.82
3. 3:04.27
4. (3:28.25)
5. (2:58.74)

Pyraminx - 13.04
1. (16.37)
2. (11.52)
3. 12.28
4. 14.95
5. 11.9


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 11, 2014)

*3x3:* (10.13), 12.71, (12.93), 11.25, 10.20 = *11.39*
*2x2:* 4.90, (5.77), 3.42, (2.37), 2.87 = *3.73*
*2BLD:* 6.98+, 13.63, DNF(18.43) = *6.98*
*3BLD:* 36.60, DNF(35.00), DNF(41.47) = *36.60* At least they're fast DNFs.
*OH:* 18.41, 18.80, 16.82, 17.32, 20.55 = *18.18*


----------



## AwesomeSauceCPP (Jun 11, 2014)

*3x3* - *41.68*
1. (36.56)
2. 44.02
3. 42.25
4. 38.78
5. (47.12)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 11, 2014)

*2X2X2:*(13.56) 9.37 11.66 11.83 (7.10) = *10.95*
*3X3X3:* (24.15) 19.46 18.78 (17.23) = *19.66* // I warmed up with an Ao100 (21.57) 
*4X4X4:* (2:31.24) 2:15.62 1:59.36 1:59.31 (1:42.87) = *2:04.76* // I really should start practicing again


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*4BLD*: DNF, 3:15.90[1:35.45], *3:06.08*[1:23.66]
*MBLD*: 10/13 in 37:02 [31:15 memo]
*7BLD*: DNF(27:30.34)


----------



## Dene (Jun 14, 2014)

*3x3:* 18.25, 17.10, 15.96, (DNF), (15.80) = 17.10
*4x4:* 1:00.53, (1:08.65), 1:00.73, (56.12), 1:04.35 = 1:01.87
*5x5:* 1:45.72, 1:36.08, (1:49.47), 1:41.39, (1:35.64) = 1:41.06
*6x6:* (3:29.03), 3:09.02, 3:15.98, (3:00.07), 3:08.78 = 3:11.26
*7x7:* 4:49.27, (5:03.43), 4:32.89, 4:31.64, (4:28.97) = 4:37.93
*OH:* (47.32), 35.15, (27.02), 35.04, 33.28 = 34.49
*Megaminx:* (2:17.51), 2:06.96, (2:00.70), 2:12.54, 2:11.99 = 2:10.50


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 14, 2014)

*3x3x3*: 24.28, 24.88, 24.77, (25.56), (22.39) = 24.64


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 15, 2014)

*2x2*: (15.41), 13.99, 7.01, 7.57, (6.48) = *9.52*. Lol.
*3x3*: 23.71, 22.26, 23.65, (25.46), (16.66) = *23.21*. Lol.
*OH*: (43.13), 31.42, 39.95, (31.25), 34.40 = *35.26*

Lots of fail this week.


----------



## mande (Jun 15, 2014)

MultiBLD: 11/15 in 57:52.16[38:00.67] = 7 points
Only consolation was that there were no memo mistakes. Decent exec time too.


----------



## jackykoohk (Jun 16, 2014)

4x4:Statistics for 06-16-2014 14:35:00

Average: 53.50
Standard Deviation: 5.42
Best Time: 42.69
Worst Time: 1:14.42
Individual Times:
1.	(1:14.42)	
2.	49.50	
3.	(42.69)	
4.	49.83	
5.	1:01.16


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> *3X3X3:* (24.15) 19.46 18.78 (17.23) = *19.66*



Only four times, I infer the fifth as 20.74.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2014)

Results: congrats to mycube, qaz and Iggy

*2x2x2*(26)

 3.35 riley
 3.49 andi25
 3.73 Tao Yu
 3.76 Neo63
 3.77 Iggy
 4.14 Natecuber
 4.32 SweetSolver
 4.47 mycube
 4.74 giorgi
 5.16 CyanSandwich
 5.21 dinostef
 5.24 Wilhelm
 5.54 ollicubes
 5.55 qaz
 5.78 NZCuber
 6.14 Michael Giang
 6.27 thatkid
 6.78 penguinz7
 7.28 Schmidt
 7.91 ComputerGuy365
 7.99 CubeBird
 9.45 Mike Hughey
 9.52 notfeliks
 10.95 MarcelP
 14.25 CowCuber
 17.72 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(39)

 8.90 jtjogobonito
 10.07 riley
 11.39 Tao Yu
 12.46 Natecuber
 12.66 andi25
 12.83 dinostef
 12.92 Iggy
 12.96 SirWaffle
 13.01 mycube
 13.62 Neo63
 13.96 Wilhelm
 14.00 giorgi
 15.28 qaz
 15.93 NZCuber
 17.10 Dene
 17.14 penguinz7
 17.45 CyanSandwich
 18.35 Kenneth Svendson
 18.76 Keroma12
 19.03 Michael Giang
 19.03 ollicubes
 19.63 Perff
 19.66 MarcelP
 21.00 Mike Hughey
 21.30 thatkid
 23.01 cubefanatic
 23.21 notfeliks
 23.36 SlingCuber
 23.63 Schmidt
 24.64 Zaterlord
 24.86 CubeBird
 25.63 ComputerGuy365
 26.57 SweetSolver
 26.83 PJKCuber
 29.30 TheIsraelson
 30.55 RjFx2
 32.71 MatsBergsten
 36.94 sivamrhack
 40.90 AwesomeSauceCPP
*4x4x4*(19)

 50.41 mycube
 51.13 dinostef
 51.43 Wilhelm
 52.71 andi25
 54.94 qaz
 55.54 jackykoohk
 57.32 Iggy
 1:01.87 Dene
 1:04.78 Neo63
 1:18.62 thatkid
 1:24.58 penguinz7
 1:26.45 NZCuber
 1:28.39 Schmidt
 1:38.50 Mike Hughey
 1:38.56 CyanSandwich
 1:39.26 Kenneth Svendson
 1:58.28 MatsBergsten
 2:04.76 MarcelP
 DNF Natecuber
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:29.83 andi25
 1:34.08 mycube
 1:41.06 Dene
 1:49.14 Wilhelm
 2:00.21 qaz
 2:07.53 Keroma12
 2:31.00 Mike Hughey
 3:05.22 penguinz7
 4:43.50 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:06.33 Wilhelm
 3:11.26 Dene
 3:45.84 qaz
 3:53.02 Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:14.08 mycube
 4:14.13 Wilhelm
 4:30.46 andi25
 4:37.93 Dene
*3x3 one handed*(13)

 18.18 Tao Yu
 21.90 Iggy
 23.49 mycube
 27.43 giorgi
 29.07 andi25
 29.89 Michael Giang
 34.49 Dene
 35.26 notfeliks
 36.50 Wilhelm
 40.60 qaz
 45.62 Schmidt
 57.01 CyanSandwich
 1:15.55 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:12.26 Kenneth Svendson
 1:49.40 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 6.98 Tao Yu
 15.26 mycube
 16.61 Mike Hughey
 25.52 MatsBergsten
 26.95 CyanSandwich
 28.07 qaz
 2:25.13 Keroma12
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 26.23 riley
 36.60 Tao Yu
 36.98 mycube
 46.11 Iggy
 52.83 qaz
 1:03.24 Mike Hughey
 1:05.81 MatsBergsten
 1:10.49 CyanSandwich
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF penguinz7
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 2:50.25 Iggy
 3:06.08 Roman
 3:37.28 mycube
 5:07.55 qaz
 6:49.06 MatsBergsten
 6:54.55 CyanSandwich
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:55.70 mycube
13:18.73 qaz
17:41.73 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Roman
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

18/20 (48:59)  mycube
7/7 (36:59)  ollicubes
10/13 (37:02)  Roman
11/15 (57:52)  mande
9/12 (59:29)  MatsBergsten
13/23 ( 1:00)  Iggy
10/17 (43:36)  CyanSandwich
2/2 ( 3:38)  qaz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 56.40 qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 1:12.14 qaz
 1:12.29 mycube
 1:12.79 andi25
 2:00.01 CyanSandwich
 2:04.80 Kenneth Svendson
 2:06.55 Schmidt
 3:02.13 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(3)

 2:56.29 mycube
 3:19.69 qaz
 9:36.68 MatsBergsten
*Skewb*(8)

 8.63 Wilhelm
 11.02 SweetSolver
 12.44 qaz
 12.63 mycube
 12.71 andi25
 14.13 cubefanatic
 19.21 Schmidt
 22.65 Neo63
*Clock*(6)

 8.52 Iggy
 8.95 Natecuber
 9.12 Perff
 12.54 qaz
 17.13 mycube
 17.75 SweetSolver
*Pyraminx*(14)

 3.91 Piotrek
 4.75 Iggy
 4.80 andi25
 5.38 cubefanatic
 7.37 Wilhelm
 8.17 Neo63
 10.12 SweetSolver
 10.14 qaz
 10.53 Michael Giang
 11.10 RjFx2
 12.93 mycube
 13.21 Schmidt
 13.42 penguinz7
 14.80 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:11.24 dinostef
 1:13.11 andi25
 1:13.58 SirWaffle
 1:37.47 qaz
 1:39.40 mycube
 2:10.50 Dene
*Square-1*(6)

 19.94 Neo63
 20.60 Iggy
 25.39 Wilhelm
 35.61 qaz
 56.13 CyanSandwich
 1:39.98 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 Attila
28 Lucas Wesche
29 devaka
30 Mike Hughey
31 okayama
32 mycube
38 CyanSandwich
38 qaz

*Contest results*

263 mycube
208 qaz
205 Iggy
157 andi25
149 CyanSandwich
140 Wilhelm
115 MatsBergsten
107 Tao Yu
96 Neo63
90 Dene
87 dinostef
84 riley
77 Mike Hughey
74 Natecuber
68 penguinz7
65 giorgi
63 ollicubes
61 Roman
60 Schmidt
56 Michael Giang
56 Keroma12
55 NZCuber
53 SweetSolver
45 Kenneth Svendson
44 thatkid
43 SirWaffle
42 jtjogobonito
38 mande
34 cubefanatic
32 notfeliks
31 MarcelP
27 Perff
20 ComputerGuy365
20 CubeBird
18 jackykoohk
18 Attila
17 Lucas Wesche
16 Piotrek
16 devaka
15 SlingCuber
14 okayama
14 RjFx2
13 Zaterlord
9 PJKCuber
8 TheIsraelson
5 sivamrhack
4 AwesomeSauceCPP
4 CowCuber


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry for lateness
3x3: 30.56 average
Times: 33.367, (38.167), 29.301, (22.951), 29.001
Pyra: 11.10 average
Times: 12.334, (12.634), 10.066, (8.467), 10.901


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for adding me


----------



## mycube (Jun 17, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results: congrats to mycube, qaz and Iggy
> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)
> 
> 26 Attila
> 28 Lucas Wesche



Just a short question of interest. How is it possible that he gets the entry "28 Moves", when there is no solution and explanation on the website? Or is it just a bug for me?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2014)

mycube said:


> Just a short question of interest. How is it possible that he gets the entry "28 Moves", when there is no solution and explanation on the website? Or is it just a bug for me?



Attila's result is on the website - perhaps it is a bug for you.

1st place	26	Attila Horváth (Attila)	
R U' L D B R' B F' U' R2 B2 L' U D' B R2 B U D' R' F D2 F B2 L2 B

R U' L D orient corners, and 1 edge,
B R' B F' U' R2 B2 more 4 edges,
L' U D' B more 1 edge,
R2 B U D' R'
F D2 F B2 L2 B LSE, corners permutation.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm sure he means second place


----------



## mycube (Jun 17, 2014)

oh yeah sorry, I meant Lucas' result


----------



## Riley (Jun 18, 2014)

So I think competed while the site changed from week 24 to 25, and now my week 24 results are still in week 25. So I'm doing week 25 and overriding my week 24's results. Just so no one accuses me of retrying scrambles or anything.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> I'm sure he means second place



I'm sorry - somehow I focused on the first place entry.

I suspect it had something to do with the value being changed after it was first entered. Since the number of moves is calculated, that would imply that at one time a 28 move solution was submitted, then it got wiped out. I know there were bugs for a while that caused entries to be wiped out under certain circumstances when you entered data for other events. I thought those had been straightened out, but maybe it is still broken for some corner cases.


----------

